# HAGRS Roadbed Clinic URL outline - JimC.



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The attached link is an outline of most of the web pages I used to illustrate roadbed styles at the HAGRS show last week. 
Hopefully, it will be useful. 
Some of the links on this outline will connect directly to the website. Others may need to be copy/pasted for the graphics to work. 
Outline form w/URLs [to be copy/pasted into a browser]. 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/pimanjc/HAGRS%20Folder/HAGRS2008%20Folder/roadbedstyles.htm 
The below image does not hot-link -- It is for reference only. Use links in the outline above. 








JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

A number of people attending the clinic asked for followup links from the information provided. *The above outline and pic have been edited so that most are now correct.* The original posting was from an older copy and some changes had been made. This is the most current version. Some of the links on this outline will connect directly to the website. Others may need to be copy/pasted into your browser for the pictures in the links to work. 

JimC.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

No links worked for me. Jerry


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Me either 

Life isn't really too short, it's just that you're dead for such a long time.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

As I mentioned above, you will need to copy and paste the links on the outline page into a new browser, I have tried several ways to get them to link directly through MLS [the copy of the outline on my hard drive works fine], but can't get them to directly link by clicking. 

Sorry for the inconvienence, but I tried. 

JimC.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

What you ended up posting is a "PHOTO" of the drawing. There is no way to embed a link in a photo (the photo can be a link, but not portions of it).


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I said the photo is not an active link. The problem is with the links on the outline that comes up with the URL in the first paragraph. Those links will work if you copy/paste them into a browser. 
JimC.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Worked for me. 
Thanks jim


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I get a page of links that don't work. Let's see. 

Oh, your HTML isn't right. You need to include the http:// part in the href= part of the link: 
A HREF="http://www.gardenrailwayproducts.com/howdoi.html 
" 

http://www.gardenrailwayproducts.com/howdoi.html


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby, 
Please read the instructions written in my original and subsequent posts. Because of the program I copied the outline from [Inspiration], I have no way of editing the HTML. That is why you need to copy/paste the links from the outline to a new browser, to access them. Most of the links are to MLS Archives. 
JimC.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I was telling you how to fix it.


----------

